# Sticky  What fuel do you regularly use in you Cruze?



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

What fuel do you regularly use in your Cruze?

I mainly use E85.

If I forgot any choices let me know.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

I run 94 octane.

E85 must require a tune for that thought right?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

JeremyHabetler said:


> I run 94 octane.
> 
> E85 must require a tune for that thought right?


I'll add it.

For most Cruzes yes, it requires a tune, larger fuel injectors and an ethanol sensor. If it says it's a flex fuel vehicle, it can run E85.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

91 is our highest. 

I'm hoping to avoid pistons. And we're at 40k now.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

JLL said:


> I'll add it.
> 
> For most Cruzes yes, it requires a tune, larger fuel injectors and an ethanol sensor. If it says it's a flex fuel vehicle, it can run E85.


You can also run it with just a tune and bigger injectors but you’d have to switch back tunes


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

cruze991 said:


> You can also run it with just a tune and bigger injectors but you’d have to switch back tunes


That's true. But that's a hassle because E85 isn't 85% ethanol unless you use race E85. E85 at the pump varies from 51% - 82% ethanol in my state. Mine is normal between 70% and 80% ethanol per tank.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

JLL said:


> That's true. But that's a hassle because E85 isn't 85% ethanol unless you use race E85. E85 at the pump varies from 51% - 82% ethanol in my state. Mine is normal between 70% and 80% ethanol per tank.


Yeah my pump says the same thing but trifecta told me they’d still tune it like that. I wanna get bigger injectors and go e85. Only at 180 whp and I’m hoping to get 200


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

cruze991 said:


> Yeah my pump says the same thing but trifecta told me they’d still tune it like that. I wanna get bigger injectors and go e85. Only at 180 whp and I’m hoping to get 200


There's a pretty big difference between when I run 93 octane gasoline and when I run E85. E85 is a more stable fuel so you can push it further without premature detonation.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> There's a pretty big difference between when I run 93 octane gasoline and when I run E85. E85 is a more stable fuel so you can push it further without premature detonation.


It's roughly equivalent to 105 octane.

Just the difference between 93 and E85 on my buddy's '88 Mustang (Megasquirt) was insane. And after some back seat tuning on the freeway (literally, I was sitting in the back seat with the laptop changing fuel values at different points), he didn't even see a decrease in fuel economy.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> It's roughly equivalent to 105 octane.
> 
> Just the difference between 93 and E85 on my buddy's '88 Mustang (Megasquirt) was insane. And after some back seat tuning on the freeway (literally, I was sitting in the back seat with the laptop changing fuel values at different points), he didn't even see a decrease in fuel economy.


That's impressive. On E85 I lose at least 10 MPG in the city. 15 MPG on the highway.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> That's impressive. On E85 I lose at least 10 MPG in the city. 15 MPG on the highway.


Yup, we were able to basically get it right back to where it was. Just got to different load points and I would drop fuel until it started bucking, bump it back up one, and then go to the next point and do the same. That fuel gave him the ability to advance the **** out of the timing, so that right there was a bump in efficiency.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> That's impressive. On E85 I lose at least 10 MPG in the city. 15 MPG on the highway.


Yikes!


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

JLL said:


> There's a pretty big difference between when I run 93 octane gasoline and when I run E85. E85 is a more stable fuel so you can push it further without premature detonation.


How much power did you gain and was it noticeable?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

cruze991 said:


> How much power did you gain and was it noticeable?


I'm not exactly sure because I've never dyno'ed my car, but my butt can tell a difference.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

93 Baby!


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

My old 2012 I ran 87 octane on a stock motor. Never bothered with top tier, usually went with the lower price in the area. Traded it in at 190,000 miles with no issues


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Valpo Cruze said:


> My old 2012 I ran 87 octane on a stock motor. Never bothered with top tier, usually went with the lower price in the area. Traded it in at 190,000 miles with no issues


gen 1 is fine untuned on 87.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

93

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

always buy the petro-canada ultra 94 altho it is really expensive right now 1.55/L used to be around 1.32/L . but im also tuned and baby my car with its fluids you know good in good out


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

87 all winter 93 in warm summer months


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> gen 1 is fine untuned on 87.


It is; however, when my car was stock, I got better fuel economy on 93.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Drmilr said:


> 87 all winter 93 in warm summer months


Why not 93 all year long?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JLL said:


> It is; however, when my car was stock, I got better fuel economy on 93.


My Gen 1 felt like I was towing a boat on 87. Couldn't take off from stops with any sense of power until around 2500 RPM. 

The Gen 2 has wildly inconsistent/jumpy power delivery but at least felt like most of the horses were home.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> My Gen 1 felt like I was towing a boat on 87. Couldn't take off from stops with any sense of power until around 2500 RPM.
> 
> The Gen 2 has wildly inconsistent/jumpy power delivery but at least felt like most of the horses were home.


That just enforces the idea that the ECM pulls timing on 87 because there must be some knock.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh no doubt. Imagine how the 2.0L in my FIL's '14 CTS must've felt when he ran it on Midgrade because "he didn't need all the performance".  

At least he eventually realized it really did need premium, like it said. Probably around the time my MIL got her Terrain Denali with the LTG and had no intention of ever not running premium in it.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Oh no doubt. Imagine how the 2.0L in my FIL's '14 CTS must've felt when he ran it on Midgrade because "he didn't need all the performance".
> 
> At least he eventually realized it really did need premium, like it said. Probably around the time my MIL got her Terrain Denali with the LTG and had no intention of ever not running premium in it.


I don't get that generation.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> I don't get that generation.


He's a character. Also has floormats on top of the factory floormats...because that isn't incredibly unsafe.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> He's a character. Also has floormats on top of the factory floormats...because that isn't incredibly unsafe.


Sounds like what my grandfather did when he was alive. He owned a furniture store and was a carpenter all of his working life. His floor mats we're peices of carpet. He was a very frugal man. But, he did remember the great depression when he was young.


----------



## Sourkreme (Feb 4, 2020)

JLL said:


> What fuel do you regularly use in your Cruze?
> 
> I mainly use E85.
> 
> If I forgot any choices let me know.


When I purchased my 2017 Cruze LT I was specifically told do not put premium gas or E85 in it.


----------



## geddinwk (Jul 31, 2017)

I've run 93 octane since I got the car. 87 you lose horsepower and gas mileage, and the engine ticks in hot weather. If you drive a turbo you should know to use 93, its not in the US version's manual but in other countries that have the Cruze they tell them to use premium. But the US slacked heavily with this car. Most of the Cruze's issues are maintenance and fluid ratio related. I'm at 186,000 miles and no major engine work. Running 93 octane, change the oil with mobil 1 high mileage at 50% oil life (I get my mileage worth, and honestly the heat dissipation of this engine you should change your oil more frequently). I have a seal in the oil cooler leaking but that's all


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sourkreme said:


> When I purchased my 2017 Cruze LT I was specifically told do not put premium gas or E85 in it.


E85, yes. The fuel systems were not designed for it. They will run up to E15 without an issue.

Premium - no. There's actually a high octane table in the ECU specifically for it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> E85, yes. The fuel systems were not designed for it. They will run up to E15 without an issue.
> 
> Premium - no. There's actually a high octane table in the ECU specifically for it.


Yeah, you need an ethanol blend sensor and corresponding hardware to run it properly.

Does the LE2 see a similar bump in power running on 93 vs 87 like the previous 1.4T did?

Ford actually lists two power figures for 87 and 93 on some of their EcoBoost four cylinders (I believe the 2.0T was the one I am thinking of, at least in the Fusion).


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm running E85 on my 2014 tuned on Trifecta Elite with Bosch 42# injectors and a few other mods. I can definitely feel the difference between 93 oct tune and E85 tune. It hasn't been data logged yet, which should still improve acceleration somewhat. Fuel economy is compromised (to say the least, lol); however, since I don't do a lot of driving and E85 is $2.49 it doesn't bother me. I'd rather have the extra power than the few extra pennies in my pocket.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Cruton said:


> I'm running E85 on my 2014 tuned on Trifecta Elite with Bosch 42# injectors and a few other mods. I can definitely feel the difference between 93 oct tune and E85 tune. It hasn't been data logged yet, which should still improve acceleration somewhat. Fuel economy is compromised (to say the least, lol); however, since I don't do a lot of driving and E85 is $2.49 it doesn't bother me. I'd rather have the extra power than the few extra pennies in my pocket.


E85 for me has been with 10 cent of $2.00 for 5 months. A benefit of living around corn fields and within 30 miles of an ethanol plant.


----------



## Striper1 (May 7, 2020)

I've been running mainly 93. Definitely can notice it running better and smoother on premium instead of 87. Occassionally switch back if I have a cash short week.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Striper1 said:


> I've been running mainly 93. Definitely can notice it running better and smoother on premium instead of 87. Occassionally switch back if I have a cash short week.


It's not a great idea to switch between the different octanes often, you will create build up in the injectors. It's happened to me a few years back and you will notice a difference in fuel mileage until you use injector cleaner


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JeremyHabetler said:


> It's not a great idea to switch between the different octanes often, you will create build up in the injectors. It's happened to me a few years back and you will notice a difference in fuel mileage until you use injector cleaner


🤔


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Cruton said:


> I'm running E85 on my 2014 tuned on Trifecta Elite with Bosch 42# injectors and a few other mods. I can definitely feel the difference between 93 oct tune and E85 tune. It hasn't been data logged yet, which should still improve acceleration somewhat. Fuel economy is compromised (to say the least, lol); however, since I don't do a lot of driving and E85 is $2.49 it doesn't bother me. I'd rather have the extra power than the few extra pennies in my pocket.


How’s the torque difference? And is the power noticeable from all rpms?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JeremyHabetler said:


> It's not a great idea to switch between the different octanes often, you will create build up in the injectors. It's happened to me a few years back and you will notice a difference in fuel mileage until you use injector cleaner


Nothing to do with octane. If you had anything build up it is from cheap or bad fuel.

Top Tier 87 (Top Tier stations are all over) should be just as clean as 93 from the same brand/station.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

But won't you need to run a couple full tanks of 87/93 for the ECU to properly recognize the fuel and select the proper map?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

marmalou said:


> But won't you need to run a couple full tanks of 87/93 for the ECU to properly recognize the fuel and select the proper map?


Yeah probably 1-2, unless it was empty upon fill.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

93 from the Costco (TopTier) 5 miles away from my house, price around here is the same as mid grade at most other gas stations.


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

JLL said:


> Why not 93 all year long?


Save some money and I don’t notice any lack of power during the cooler months. It’s the hotter days that the car seems to be a dog climbing hills on highway


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Drmilr said:


> Save some money and I don’t notice any lack of power during the cooler months. It’s the hotter days that the car seems to be a dog climbing hills on highway


Probably true, unless you're tuned.


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

Our local Casey's has non-ethanol 91 for the same price as most stations sell 10% ethanol 91. I also find it quite often when traveling. My car is tuned for 91 and I get 1-2 mpg better when using non ethanol gas when traveling.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

91 is what I'm hearing from the eastern side.

Around here it's 88 non.

I get the same with either 88 non or 91. Our highest. The ecm takes a tank and half to calibrate either way.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

87 is what I normally use, and for the most part my car runs great and gets good mpg. Now for the summer update. This week it is crazy hot here, about 100F and max humidity. Well my car started to stumble at idle, pull timing, and diesel after shutting down 🥵 I filled up with 91 and my engine is now happy again.
In the past I have noticed a little performance decline when it gets to about 95F, but never felt a need to use premium fuel. Well, now I need it and I'm glad I'm using it.


----------



## tim9034 (Oct 2, 2020)

87 year round in my 1.4L Turbo


----------



## Charles64 (Sep 21, 2021)

JLL said:


> What fuel do you regularly use in your Cruze?
> 
> I mainly use E85.
> 
> If I forgot any choices let me know.


I use 91 octane which was recommended in the owners manual. It said anything below 91 could damage engine.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Charles64 said:


> I use 91 octane which was recommended in the owners manual. It said anything below 91 could damage engine.


That's interesting that yours says to not use anything below 91, I have a 2019 and my manual says "Use only Regular 87 octane — (R+M)/2 — or higher unleaded gasoline in your vehicle. TOP TIER Detergent Gasoline is recommended" and then goes on to say "No E85 or FlexFuel Gasoline-ethanol fuel blends greater than E15 (15% ethanol by volume), such as E85, cannot be used in this vehicle", so based on that the higher the octane the better but 87 is still suggested


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

Charles64 said:


> I use 91 octane which was recommended in the owners manual. It said anything below 91 could damage engine.


What year and engine Cruze do you have? 

I've been wondering if the higher octane is still recommended by forum experts for the Gen 2 Cruze. 

Around where I live in SW Iowa, the best I can find in Top Tier is 89 Octane.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NHIA said:


> What year and engine Cruze do you have?
> 
> I've been wondering if the higher octane is still recommended by forum experts for the Gen 2 Cruze.
> 
> Around where I live in SW Iowa, the best I can find in Top Tier is 89 Octane.


Moreso than the Gen 1, yes.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

91 on good days lol , even though 87 is more then enough for these cars


----------



## TrademarkofAZ (Jan 5, 2022)

JLL said:


> What fuel do you regularly use in your Cruze?
> 
> I mainly use E85.
> 
> If I forgot any choices let me know.


The first time I needed to fill my tank, I did 85 and never went back. I always put 91 in even though I've read mid grade is fine as well. My Cruze overall feels smoother and accelerates faster.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

How come 85 and non ethanol wasn't added to the poll?


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

I was running 94 w/ no ethanol for about a year now. I did notice there seemed to be a very slight lack of power but I continued using it to test the consistency of that and to undoubtedly get a feel for how my car ran over all with 94 no ethanol. About a month ago I put 91 in instead and have found the lost power from before as well as better mileage (albeit it was a very small increase in mileage).


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I've noticed it takes 1 1/2 tanks for the ecm to adjust. 600 miles for me.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> I've noticed it takes 1 1/2 tanks for the ecm to adjust. 600 miles for me.


 Absolutely, I agree. I found the same with mine, I just filled up my forth tank of 91 and I have based my findings on my experience with the last tank I went through


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> How come 85 and non ethanol wasn't added to the poll?


Because I didn’t even know 85 octane gasoline still existed.  At least it doesn't where I live.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> Because I didn’t even know 85 octane gasoline still existed.  At least it doesn't where I live.


Certainly not here, either. I'm not sure who would run it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

85 has always existed. 

The west coast doesn't use high octane like the east coast.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Certainly not here, either. I'm not sure who would run it.





JLL said:


> Because I didn’t even know 85 octane gasoline still existed.  At least it doesn't where I live.


Mountain states like CO/UT.

I put it in a V10 Uhaul once, then proceeded to climb it over 10k feet on I70 with my foot pinned to the floor at 45.


----------



## Desacrasa (Feb 23, 2020)

I've used 99% of the time 87 octane and with the price of gas I'm not expecting to change my routine.... I am considering trying high octane this summer tho based on my reading here but I'm not convinced.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Typically I use 89 in my car because 87 seems so so(MPG wise) 93 is way over priced in my area. Now that I am driving @ 30 miles ea. way on relatively flat Hi ways I may try 87 to see how it works. I find the 6M makes up for possible acceleration loss. I even remember when Sunoco had a 94 octane racing gas. Since gotten rid of it and now just 93 is hi octane. but few Sunoco's around. Wife's Accord I only put 87 in bc its a 2.4 non turbo . Son, driving #7 2016 LT Limited likes using UDF 93 octane


----------



## Sgp24 (Jan 23, 2020)

We have a fairly cheap 93 Non-Ethanol pump by our house I’ve been using for a few months now. I’m not sure if it’s the placebo affect, but the car seems to run and accelerate just ever so slightly better than 92 standard.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

94 because we don't have E85


----------



## Zforce75 (Dec 27, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> 93 Baby!
> 
> View attachment 291363
> 
> ...


That is the coolest tank filler cover art (and the only for that matter) I have ever seen


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

89 for now. 93 or higher once it's tuned. 🖖


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

B40 when I can pass by the place that sells it.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I was "forced" to use B20 Diesel fuel recently on a road trip to California, and back to Colorado. Granted, I was in my 2019 Equinox, but it has the same 1.6L diesel as my 2018 Cruze. I noticed my economy dropped by 4-6 MPG down to 31.8. When I filled up the next time (straight diesel) my MPG went back up to the normal 36-38 range. I think the only other fuel I'd like to try is the renewable diesel (not bio diesel).


----------



## unwritten (7 mo ago)

Regular diesel, other diesels aren't available locally.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Haha I love the results. It's either all or nothin!

I use 93 in mine from day 1.


----------



## 2014 Encore (5 mo ago)

I will always use the highest quality highest octane rating in all my direct injected turbocharged engines. Lots of google and youtube reasons why. Also full synthetic dexos oil.


----------

